# My review of the 19th WOC vendors



## neo-guy (Jan 25, 2008)

Overall, there was a nice selection of plants at the WOC. Since I'm a fanatical hobbyist, I was on the look out for the rare, unusual and hard to find. I was not interested in things in bloom, clones, or the general pot plant.

Although I'm not a Paph grower, there were several paph vendors, including a few from Taiwan. One vendor had plants of P. hangianum, helenae, and a few more. I'm not sure if these were "legal" plants..... Of course Frank Smith had fabulous paphs available at his booth. 
For those with unlimited budgets, you could buy Phrag. kovachi and its hybrids.

For those looking for THE black orchid, there were unbloomed seedling of the now famous Fredclarkeara After Dark available at Frank's booth.

I found some cool unusual things at Hoosier orchids.

There were several Phillippine vendors with some species I've never seen before.

Andrea from Columbia was there with some cool Lepanthes and other Pleurothallids. I bought the only single plant of a miniature Dichea--very cool! :clap:

Neofinetia collector could drop their whole budget at Seed Engei's booth. Great Neos from Japan.

Several vendors had flasks available.

H and R Nurseries from Hawaii was there with a fine selection of species and Dendrobium hybrids

There were several vendors from Brazil with hard to get Cattleya species, as well as Sophronitis and Laelias.

I was disappointed that there were no vendors from Australia, and only one from Japan.

All in all, I had no problem spending and buying! :clap:
Peter.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

If you're smart, and I assume you are because you belong to this forum :wink:, you'll pick up any seedlings of the hangianum, helenae, etc. [w/ paperwork] and sell them here for a profit!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 25, 2008)

when I saw the pic of the Neofs I was sorry I wasn't there to select one. I did preorders from 2 Malaysian vendors. I should have them sometime next week. I stuck to just one genera with my preorders 

Here is what I preordered but I know there are a few on this list that won't be coming, including the pustulatum. Plus there is another $100 in Bulbos that is for a friend that isn't on this list.

Bulb.wendlandianum
Bulb.virescens
Bulb.vinaceum
Bulb.uniflorum
Bulb.sukhakulii
Bulb.tjadasmalangensis
Bulb.subumbellatum
Bulb.stormii
Bulb.spp (Pen.M'sia)
Bulb.singaporeanum
Bulb.rogusum
Bulb.refractilingue
Bulb.pustulatum
Bulb.psittiglossum
Bulb.planibulbe
Bulb.pahudii
Bulb.ornithorhycum 'Borneo'
Bulb.orectopetalum
Bulb.microchillum
Bulb.mandibulare
Bulb.macrochilum (Borneo)
Bulb.lumbriciforme
Bulb.longissimum
Bulb.longsepalum
Bulb.lasianthum
Bulb.habrotinum
Bulb.gracillum
Bulb.fritillariiflorum
Bulb.evansii
Bulb.ecornutum
Bulb.dayanum
Bulb.cruentum
Bulb.cornutum
Bulb.cameronense
Bulb.brastagiense 'Borneo'
Bulb.binnendijkii
Bulb.abbreviatum (Pen.M'sia)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my, Ron. You are going to have the largest Bulb collection in the US.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 25, 2008)

Given the open postings of here of dealers selling hangianum et al, I have to assume that they were legal...Which companies were they, and how did they accomplish the legalities? Eric


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2008)

Sun Moon was ofering them and the USFW/APHIS/CITES folks politely lasked them to remove the plants from sale as the parents *were not legal* (Vietnam has told CITES officials that NO hangianum are legal as they have not released ANY per Rod Gabel who gave a lecture today). Rod's advice for those that bought them was to keep them for yourselves as they would not offer further CITES documentation for that batch and will not honor the documentation that these plants were sold with. As long as you don't broadcast that you bought these, you'll be ok as a hobbyist. 

-Ernie


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 26, 2008)

NYEric said:


> If you're smart, and I assume you are because you belong to this forum :wink:, you'll pick up any seedlings of the hangianum, helenae, etc. [w/ paperwork] and sell them here for a profit!



Aha, no paperwork offered from that vendor. I asked about it, saying that I know if you want to sell them or have them judged you need some sort of provenance proving where they came from. I was given the shuffle in a long conversation about lizards (no joke) and rattling off random facts and how they are in flask...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

Haha I saw paperwork!


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2008)

Lizards huh? I would have enjoyed being party to that conversation, just for kicks.


----------



## couscous74 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> when I saw the pic of the Neofs I was sorry I wasn't there to select one. I did preorders from 2 Malaysian vendors. I should have them sometime next week. I stuck to just one genera with my preorders
> 
> Here is what I preordered but I know there are a few on this list that won't be coming, including the pustulatum. Plus there is another $100 in Bulbos that is for a friend that isn't on this list.
> 
> ...



What ... no fletcherianum? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2008)

heeheehee.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2008)

That is why when I went to Sum Moon, they were again selling seedlings of paph. hangianum 'Grace' Selfing.:wink:

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2008)

Seedlings?! Did you get some?


----------



## Ernie (Jan 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Haha I saw paperwork!



Again, per our gvt officials in attendance, it was *bogus* paperwork. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2008)

Busted! rdlsreno you know what to do!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> That is why when I went to Sum Moon, they were again selling seedlings of paph. hangianum 'Grace' Selfing.:wink:
> 
> Ramon



The names have been changed to protect the innocent!


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

Scooby5757 said:


> Aha, no paperwork offered from that vendor. I asked about it, saying that I know if you want to sell them or have them judged you need some sort of provenance proving where they came from. I was given the shuffle in a long conversation about lizards (no joke) and rattling off random facts and how they are in flask...



Please don't yell at me for being cynical but this is my sentiment.
1) If the oil cartels could squeeze some black gold out of hangianum , helenae, tranlienianum etc.. they would have lobbying our government to bomb to dust any country who happens to have them already. & we would have plenty of them to waste in our technicolor Humvees now.
2) Who cares about judging, the beauty of the flower could melt your heart, is that not enough a reason to buy? You would not sell your only child either, or do you? If I were there, I would have buying them faster then you can drop your penny (again don't yell at me ). You did not do anything funny here, you mind your own business, going to a show, some vendors has something on the tables, you buy. I ain't asking any question.
3) These seedling plants supposedly came from flasks (how do they decimate the wild stock now?) and the parents are so many generations away from the wild already.
4) yes, about the vietnamese government not selling them.
-Huh? run it by me again?
-what would they call those tons & tons of plants that they allowed exporting to China as medicine herb plants? of course they are orchids.,duh.
5) If I own one of these plants, I won't be selfish, I will grow until it flower, & I will give away the pollens, so experts can cross them, or I will self it, sending them out to flasks, and everyone on the forum could just contact & buy a flask from the flasker , no profit on my part.
By the way, Ty, if you are at the show & if the price is affordable, by all means, just buy them if you could. Who know when, where & how much , if you would ever come across them again, now that the GNYOS show may or may not be organized this year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2008)

Good for you, Hien.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 30, 2008)

Not saying I have a personal problem with Sun Moon selling the plants. Although apparently some of us have had underlying issues with the vendor (purposely mislabeled plants). I agree with Hien. Shoot, these darn things gotta get around so folks can start working magic! They are not wild collected. But they are not CITES-kosher. Cool thing is they don't need to have "papers" to grow. 

-Ernie


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 30, 2008)

I got some word that the rule at the show was overturned and the plants are now legal? 

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

?!!?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

I was looking at the vendor and exhibitor list and I see why it was so hectic. I bought plants from 13 vendors, which took time to: go through pre-orders, refer to lists, check stocks, sort through plants, make comparisons for the best plants, etc. all among other customers, plus we had lunch, plus went through some of the exhibits and art galleries. Since I missed my 6:10 AM flight down to Miami [WHAT was I thinking!??!], I got there around 1:00PM and left to catch my flight back when they closed up at 6:00PM. Yikes! Time management at it's fullest! Besides slippers I got a bunch of Pleuros, some jewel orchids, a small Isabelia virginalis, and a lockhardtia. I'll try to get more photos to post tonight.


----------

